# Ackies pics!! (DUW)



## sweetangel (Feb 21, 2009)

Hehe i love my ackies and they are just so funny!

So here are some amusing photos of my gang 

I think i have 1 males and 3 females and i think one female is pregnant so let me know what you think!

enjoy!










































The new ackie mansion is a 2 storey house!

























Suspect pregnant ackie. (bottom one)










Enjoy  and let me know what u think about the pregnant one


----------



## ambah (Feb 22, 2009)

very cool, love ackies, the enclosure set up is pretty good!
thanks for sharing


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Feb 22, 2009)

nice ackies. i would think it would be to late in the season for her to be gravid but i don't know much about monitors


----------



## Frozenmouse (Feb 22, 2009)

cool pics love accies


----------



## James..94 (Feb 22, 2009)

Cool Accies
Yea I would think it is to late in the breeding season.... But you never no


----------



## sweetangel (Feb 22, 2009)

i have been told they can breed all yeah round in captivity?


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Feb 22, 2009)

she looks big to me  Nice accies and nice set up!


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 22, 2009)

Awsome enc and Ackies, i really want some now


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 22, 2009)

nice sweet angel


----------



## Moreliavridis (Feb 22, 2009)

nice accies


----------



## Bloomster (Feb 22, 2009)

nice ackies.......... it all depends on the temp reg you have kept them over the last couple years, you may have changed the breeding season by a month or so.... and it would be fairly reasonable for them to have 2 - 3 clutches per year, and one fairly late if you have not started cooling them back down yet.


----------



## sweetangel (Mar 20, 2009)

turn out she was pregnant, i now have 7 eggs!!


----------



## Andrzej19 (Mar 21, 2009)

awesome are those red ackies?


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 21, 2009)

Awesome Ackies,i wished i got into these sooner,heres my new i recently got...They are such awesome monitors,nearly always active.


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 21, 2009)

OMG Angel are they the luckiest lizards or WHAT!!! How cute is their tank  and they are absolutely beautiful.

Do find they are late risers? I have woke mine up the last couple days but promised I won't today. Will leave him be and see how late it is before he shows his little face 

My little one seems to be scared of crix and roaches, he runs away from them. He had some dog meat and egg yesterday, he seems to like that.

Pythons73 thats a cute pic of him standing on the log


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 21, 2009)

Mine here seems to sleepin in the morning,he must be female as all the females in my house seem to stay in bed till late morning,not like the males up b4 the sun rises.I usually dont see mine till 9-11am,what a life.....


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 21, 2009)

I just got home from work and LC still hadn't surfaced. She sleeps in a different spot under the newspaper so always have to go look for her. She is now sleeping on her slate under the light.


----------



## sweetangel (Mar 23, 2009)

my male i found up before the sun one morning at 4.30am, but the other will be up and about about 30 mins after the heat lights go on, they wake me up by running around and making noise.

and some of the ackies are red coloured ones, the other are just regular looking. they are all completely different looking though!


----------



## herptrader (May 27, 2009)

"_*Sweet setup!*_"


----------



## Ships (May 27, 2009)

Nice ackie's you got there angel and a top setup


----------



## PhilK (May 27, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> Do find they are late risers? I have woke mine up the last couple days but promised I won't today. Will leave him be and see how late it is before he shows his little face


Oh my God yeessss! Mine stay in their log for bloody ages. Well, one never leaves the log.. I have to forceps feed it through the gap in the log hhahaha. The other one is never up before noon.


----------



## FALANA27 (May 27, 2009)

*how big do they grow*

i would like get some .
there nice i like lizard..


----------

